# Cattle Guards



## Bhmntpacker (Apr 10, 2010)

Will they stop a goat? Any concerns.

Thanks,


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Nope. Goats aren't scared of heights. I would be concerned that if they were playing on them and slipped they might break a leg.

Last year I had to cut back all the lower branches of the trees to keep them from climbing them.


----------



## Packfish (Dec 18, 2009)

Bob Jones said:


> Nope. Goats aren't scared of heights. I would be concerned that if they were playing on them and slipped they might break a leg.
> 
> Last year I had to cut back all the lower branches of the trees to keep them from climbing them.


Most goats I know certainly look the cattle gaurd over before trying to cross them. I worry a tinch when I come up to them, especially if they have a light covering of snow on them- but I wouldn't use a cattle gaurd thinking it would stop the goats on my property . All of mine would clear them with just a 1/2 leap.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Cattle guards are little hindrance to a goat determined to get across. I try not to let my guys onto cattle guards because I fear a broken leg if they slip. Even so, I've had goats walk the bars and jump to get across. Normally we have gates beside the cattle guards you can open to get stock around but sometimes they ignore the gate and walk the bars anyway, I've never had one slip and get stuck yet but sooner or later its bound to happen.


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

My experience has been much the same as Rex's. And like he says, there are usually walk-thru gates next to cattle guards so people can walk horses thru.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Cuzco's daily walk involves crossing a cattle guard with no way around (there's a brick wall on either side). He never thought twice about it though. The first month or so he always leaped over it, but then he got smart. He walks across on the support bars under the cattle guard and he's never missed a step. Here is a video of me showing off Cuzco's amazing cattle guard crossing skills.

[youtube:1sgf6x9s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnVbHXw9PnI[/youtube:1sgf6x9s]


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Well I think that pretty much gives a definitive answer on how well cattle guards stop a goat. Thanks for the video!


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

I was pretty impressed with the jump from the first goat! :lol:


----------

